# Guter Profiler



## Thallius (9. Mrz 2017)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Profiler der optimalerweise auch noch einen Eclipse Plugin hat. Das ist aber kein Muss.

Ich habe jetzt mal den JProfiler angesehen aber der ist eigentlich viel zu komplex und überhaupt nicht intuitiv zu bedienen. Und dafür würde ich keine 400 Euro ausgeben. 

Das Dingen darf gerne etwas kosten es sollte aber irgendwo im Rahmen von maximal 200 Euro bleiben. Dafür möchte ich damit aber auch intuitiv arbeiten können. Sprich einfach starten, JVM angeben und dann per Klick Record und Stop und dann für diesen Zeitraum ansehen wie lange die App in welchen Methoden verbracht hat, wieviel Speicher und CPU Zeit wo verbraten wurde etc.

Hat da jemand einen Tipp, damit ich nicht alle selber durchprobieren muss?

Gruß

Claus


----------



## AndyJ (9. Mrz 2017)

JVisualVM das ist Teil des JDK und kostet dich nix.
Andy


----------



## Esther_26 (15. Aug 2017)

Ich habe letztens eine gute Seite gesehen die sich mit Profiling beschäftigt. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter.

http://pro-file.one


----------

